# all of my collection.....



## xxMrsxxGavxx (Jan 28, 2008)

0.1 albino Burmese python Tiny 

 2.1 standard burmese pythons all nameles!

1.1 Royal Pythons  Ebonny & Ivory

 1.1 Corn Snakes Flakes & Mac

 1.1 Bearded Dragons Flick & Egor

 0.1Spiny Tailed/ Black Iguana Tigger

1.0 Bosc monitor Oscar

1.0 Green iguana Rocky

0.0.1 Leopard Tortoise Raf

1.0 Black Lined Plated Lizard. Drazil

 ........ 0.1 Rosy Boa to come!!!!:razz:
well excited!!!!and probably plenty more!!!!
 :flrt:

and i also have...


1.2 old english springer spaniels
Henry, Ellie n Lucy 
1.0 Great Dane 
Merlin 
 and a ferret to come!!!!


----------



## Emily&Uluru (Aug 21, 2008)

Hello, I like Reptiles:no1:and do you want to be my friend? I would like some friends because I have no friends :sad:


----------



## boss (Aug 15, 2008)

how big is your house?


----------



## Emily&Uluru (Aug 21, 2008)

Huh? What did you say?


----------



## Meat pies Tortoises (May 10, 2010)

hi, I love Tortoise got a leopard male and pair of horsefields ,plus tree frogs and a bull frog,plus a parrot called charlie boy and 4 yorkshire teriers and fish...it would be nice to0 write to you..:2thumb:..dont really like snakes,well dont know much about them got a friend who loves them..: victory:


----------



## thelittle reptiler (Nov 27, 2010)

hello im new to this website and u have a nice number of pets i was wondering if i can be ur friend


----------

